# Anybody Going Diving Tomorrow the 26th? I'm Down!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

70 degrees and seas 2-3 feet all the way out to 60 miles. Water at the Oriskany is about 60 degrees, and I bet loaded up with Amberjacks and Almaco Jacks!

Havin problems with one of my motors otherwise I would be headin out.

Anybody else got a boat and wanna make a trip out??? Lets kill some fish!!

Let me know!!! Wanna go Wanna go Wanna go Wanna go Wanna go!!!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Go to the Avocet instead.. or Antares


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well lets do it Paul...got a boat we can take?


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey guys my buddy just went out of town and he has a 24 footer!!! And its home all alone.... and he is miles from here..... and he will never know..... and ......

LOL


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll steal it Steve.... you drive it!

Can't believe such a good day and no one wants to kill some fish. Oh well....

Tanks are filled though...still up for it if anbody is in! Or Anteres or Avocet.

Any fnon divers wanna run there boat and have the fuel payed for...(long as you got a ladder to get back in!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I saw 2 at MBT... those for rent!! 

LOL


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I try and wait until the water is 70 or better. I get cold easy.


----------

